# New Album!



## BenG (Feb 9, 2019)

Don't post many professional updates, but really excited about this new trailer music album I had the chance to work on with Immediate Music!A lot of fun, family adventure stuff full of mystery and magic...

*Animated Fantasy Adventure - Immediate Music*
https://bmgmusic.sourceaudio.com/#!explorer?b=5999675


----------



## AllanH (Feb 9, 2019)

Congratulations! This is wonderful music.
"Wondrous Majestic" is a perfect description.


----------



## BenG (Feb 9, 2019)

AllanH said:


> Congratulations! This is wonderful music.
> "Wondrous Majestic" is a perfect description.


Thank you so much!


----------



## Emmanuel Rousseau (Feb 9, 2019)

You nailed it, Benjamin !
Can I ask how long did it take you ? Currently doing my first production music album and I have the feeling I am SO SLOW... :D


----------



## BenG (Feb 10, 2019)

whitewasteland said:


> You nailed it, Benjamin !
> Can I ask how long did it take you ? Currently doing my first production music album and I have the feeling I am SO SLOW... :D



Thank you so much! And very cool to hear about your first album

In answer to your question, it took about 10-12 weeks for the entire album and I average about one track a week. That said, everyone has their own pace and do whatever works for you!


----------



## CGR (Feb 10, 2019)

Congrats Ben - sounds wonderful. Should prove to be a popular release.


----------



## BenG (Feb 10, 2019)

CGR said:


> Congrats Ben - sounds wonderful. Should prove to be a popular release.



Thank you @CGR and hoping so!


----------



## Maxfabian (Feb 10, 2019)

Wonderful!!! Really beautiful and creative music. Just curious, How is your workflow? How do you make/write your music. And what libs was used? Congratulations

Cheers


----------



## BenG (Feb 10, 2019)

Maxfabian said:


> Wonderful!!! Really beautiful and creative music. Just curious, How is your workflow? How do you make/write your music. And what libs was used? Congratulations
> 
> Cheers



Glad to hear you enjoyed it!  

As for my workflow, I'll basically work our themes/harmony on piano and then switch over to my DAW to orchestrate everything within my template. As for libs, it's a lot of the usual suspects...

BWW/Hollywoodwinds
Cinebrass Core/Pro
Cinematic Strings 2
Spitfire Perc
Storm Choir I


----------

